# Perdido River WMA AL Buck



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

I killed this little guy at 6:45 yesterday morning on the AL Perdido River WMA. There were several other nice bucks killed out there yesterday too. I should be back out there today but I'm too worn out. Good luck to anyone out there today!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

was he with a doe, or sniffing for one ?


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

He was alone but I had put out some buck bomb estrus scent so it's possible he was coming to that.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Heck of a deer, especially for a WMA! congrats!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats! Great buck!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

espo16 said:


> View attachment 224345


WooHoo, it's official now! 👍


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I could kill a "little" 1!!! hahaha great job brother!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome deer. 

They didn't move at all over there this morning. Only one six point brought out by 10:30 this morning.


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

How was the evening hunt? Many deer brought in?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Good lookin animal. Congrats


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm proud of him for sure.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome Buck, congrats


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

DeepSouthHunter said:


> How was the evening hunt? Many deer brought in?


I had to work. My good friend runs the check station. Let me call him and I'll post the #'s afterwards.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice congrats. I hunted in a club over that way years ago when it was private land. Killed some good ones


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was told by someone else, one six pt this morning and a doe and a spike this evening. That's a far cry from what they killed yesterday!


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you know how many total were killed Friday? I know of 7. 5 plus mine in the morning before I left at 10:45 and a buddy of mine killed a nice 8 that evening.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Another buddy told me the totals for the day were a six point on the morning hunt and a doe and spike on the evening hunt.


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

Definitely a far cry from Friday.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

DeepSouthHunter said:


> Definitely a far cry from Friday.


Yeah, guess which day that I hunted?


----------

